# VITAMINS



## ob7 (Feb 27, 2011)

has anyone took extra vitamins apart from folic acid to prepare for ivf?


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Ob,

In my first round dh and I took regular pregnacare and wellman conception and the quality of sperm and eggs werent great. We didnt make it to et. Second time around we took zita west vitamen and vitafem. Eggs and sperm were so much better quality. Obviously there couldve been more to it than the change in vitamins (did nothing else differently, but the body can respond differently to each cycle), but we are still taking them in the hope they help with our third cycle. 

Ive also been taking apimist this time around as its supposed to help with egg quality. Its absolutely rank and I cannot wait to stop taking it. 

Some people take lots of supplements, others just the folic acid. Im not sure if theres a right or wrong combination. I seem to keep adding in the hope it gets me closer to a bfp!! 

Katie xx


----------



## ob7 (Feb 27, 2011)

hi katie thanks for writing back im just after buying a load of vitamins in the hope that they will help sure you would try anything if you thought it would work.im hoping to start my 1st cycle soon wat clinic are you with?


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Gosh girls i never thot on taking vitamins except for folic acid. I had meant to get something bits late now.


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Jilly,

I wouldnt worry about it. Youve been taking folic acid which is all they recommend. If we were ttc naturally its all we'd be taking. Good luck with the scan tomorrow

Katie x


----------



## Nattee (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi ob. I read up and from that got folic acid and a good multi vitamin. Thats what i did and That should contain everything you need.

Good luck with tx Hun! X


----------

